# Jimi



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that it has been 40 years today since the passing of Jimi Hendrix, the greatest showman, guitarist and entertainer in Rock n Roll.


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

I have to agree on all counts, he was the man!

Steve.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Need to stop posting threads of this nature, it makes me feel very old due to the fact that the majority of the membership on here are too young to show interest in an icon of rock.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im too young to really remember him but he was still a cool guy.All along the watchtower is probably my fave song by him.Just some of the sounds he get from a guitar are so cool.


----------

